# New to Pressurized Co2- Help needed.



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi
I just purchased a pressurized co2 system and I just setup the system. I have the Azoo regulator, a 10lb tank, a Red Sea Co2 Reactor 200(diffuser), and I’m using tygon tubing. I never had co2 in my tank before Well I did use Excel my tank for 2 months. I guess that is a source of co2. I was wondering what level I should start with? And how long should I keep it at that rate. I have it going at 1 bubble per 3-4 sec. 

My Tank:
55g
Plant level: medium for a 55g
Plants: glossostigma, java fern.
Lighting: 2.5wpg
Ph without co2: 7
KH: I don’t know. I don’t have a KH test kit.

I know the co2 Level depends on KH but I just don’t have the test kit for it. I will get one eventually.

Any recommendations are welcome.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I typically start my CO2 flow at around 2 bubbles per second (BPS) and then go up from there according to how far my pH drops. For my tank I know from experience that I only need to drop the pH about 7.6 to 6.6-6.8 for good plant growth, and non-gasping fish.

So I would definately increase your current 1 bubble per 3-4 seconds to 2-3bps to start. Depending on how good the diffusion is from the red sea reactor, then you might not need to increase the bubble count. But I'm guessing you'll be shooting for around 4 bps (which is hard to see).

-John N.


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 14, 2004)

*Co2*

CO2 injection depends on your lighting source, high intensity means high CO2.
Your set up is just fine, simply let it on for 24/7.


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

I moved the bubble count to 2bps and it resulted in the pH drop from 7 - 6.8. I have the solenoid set with a timer and turns off when the light turn off. I have a question. Will the pH return to its normal level at night when the co2 is off?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Dany said:


> I moved the bubble count to 2bps and it resulted in the pH drop from 7 - 6.8. I have the solenoid set with a timer and turns off when the light turn off. I have a question. Will the pH return to its normal level at night when the co2 is off?


Yep. It'll outgas and return to "normal".


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

Should i then leave it on 24/7 or something as small as a .02 ph change is not enough to stress the fish?


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

In my experience, pH swings as much as 1 unit from CO2 injection don't bother fish at all. I get that with each water change.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Dany said:


> Should i then leave it on 24/7 or something as small as a .02 ph change is not enough to stress the fish?


I would definitely shut it off at nite, especially if your new to co2. Without the plants consuming the co2 your fish can be harmed. The PH swing has never harmed my fish and I have a large school of sensitive cardinals. I've been shutting mine off at night via the solenoid for almost a year and a half.


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

Currently the bps rate is still 2bps and it lowers the ph from 7 to 6.8. I have discus in the tank and they are really sensitive to pH changes. I have been studying the discus lately but I have not notice any reaction to the change in ph from 7 to 6.8. I might raise the bps count to 3 or 4 in a week or two. Hopefully the discus will not be affected.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Fish are not normally affected by pH change due to CO2. Normally in the wild pH changes are caused by a lowering or raising of the kH (and TDS) of the water. This can and does affect the osmotic balance of the fish.


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

That's new information to me. Thanks a lot Rex Grigg!!


----------

